# how do i introduce my nerite snails to my betta ?



## sammys14 (Nov 25, 2013)

i bought 2 nerite snails 2 weeks ago they have been in a quarantine tank for all that time now its time that i present them to my betta  but i dont know how to do it. my betta is in a 10 gallon tank and he has abit of algae on his gravel so i got 2 nerite snails but he doest have any other tank mates so how do i introduce them?
do i take my betta out and accimilate my snail and let them in the tank for a bit and then add back my betta?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Personally I acclimated my snails then released them. Some of Bettas paid no mind to them others were curious & one or two picked on the snails for a little while but nothing major. Snails can go into their shells so they stay fairly well protected.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Some people acclimate snails, others don't. I never have. Nerites are a good choice with bettas because of their small eye stalks and overall minimal body protrusion from the shell. I would just put them in but if you want to acclimate them then fine. I would not worry about introducing them to the betta though.


----------



## Ianwp (Jan 2, 2014)

Can you have different types of snails say one mystery and one assassin? Or is it best to get 2 of the same? Also which types of snails are best for algae?


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Ianwp said:


> Can you have different types of snails say one mystery and one assassin? Or is it best to get 2 of the same? Also which types of snails are best for algae?


There's a reason they are called assassin snails.

They eat other snails.


----------



## Ianwp (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh lol I guess names do have reasons some times. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Take the snail out of the bag then toss in in the tank. I've done that with all my snails with no deaths.


----------



## sammys14 (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks a lot i just acclimated them and i put them straight in and they are very active and love the algae!


----------



## Ur mom_000 (Jun 2, 2020)

I just put a few small snails in my tank and my betta is hiding and puffing up his gills I think he’s scared of them he’s not biting them but I don’t know how to get him comfortable to them


----------

